
“Is it possible to fly backward if you have strong headwind?” - kurmouk
https://aviation.stackexchange.com/questions/65219/is-it-possible-to-fly-backward-if-you-have-really-strong-headwind
======
ksaj
It shouldn't be all that different than swimming against the current in a wave
simulator or one of those home jet pools people use for practicing laps.In
both cases you retain the sense of moving forward, but _will_ go backward if
you are too slow about it.

Come to think of it, a running machine or even walking/running the wrong way
on an escalator is essentially the same case.

